
Project Mortar: Mozilla to kill non-core projects - espadrine
https://groups.google.com/d/msg/mozilla.dev.planning/j834iDIG3yY/V84Rzw0cEAAJ
======
oridecon
[https://wiki.mozilla.org/Mortar_Project](https://wiki.mozilla.org/Mortar_Project)

> The core of the Windows sandbox is Google's chromium sandbox.

[https://wiki.mozilla.org/Security/Sandbox#Windows_2](https://wiki.mozilla.org/Security/Sandbox#Windows_2)

Any more components that are coming directly from Chromium?

This is an interesting move if it allows Mozilla to focus on Servo and the new
Rust components. At least I hope that's what they are doing, after the recent
Firefox OS news.

